# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Androd et Teams : Ah bravo !

## Gluups

https://www.howtogeek.com/773367/wei...-is-installed/

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors voil, on savait dj qu'il fallait mettre les queues de casseroles  l'intrieur de la cuisinire pour que les petits mmes qui passent l ne se renversent pas le liquide bouillant sur la tronche, maintenant nous savons aussi que jusqu' la prochaine mise  jour de Teams, si Teams est install sur un smartphone Androd de version rcente, il faut veiller  rester connect  son compte Microsoft en permanence, sinon en cas d'accident on ne pourra pas appeler les services de secours.

Dj, je pestais quand les mises  jour Google occasionnaient un dlai de 20 minutes pour recevoir des SMS, occasionnant un verrouillage de mon compte bancaire, mais l, impossibilit d'appeler le numro d'urgence, bravo.


Tiens vous avez remarqu ? a finit par faire un drle d'effet, maintenant, quand un site web publie une information sans possibilit de laisser un commentaire en dessous.

----------

